# How do you avoid a broken crest?



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I purchased an Icelandic Horse about two weeks ago. He'd been in a kill pen where they free-fed alfalfa, and he got fat, fat, fat. His neck is very cresty, and it's just starting to kind of lean toward one side. He's on a grass hay only diet at this point, but how do I keep his crest from collapsing altogether? He's only five, and I so do not want him to go through the next 25 years with a broken crest. Help!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

How thick is his mane? 

You can try parting his mane down the middle and braid his mane equally on both sides.
Or shave it off.
This can help, by keeping that weight off his neck for now.

But other than that, putting him on a diet like you are, is the only other thing I know of.

Where did you pick him up? Photos? ;O)


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know much about this topic, but I had an idea. Someone can correct me if it's wrong, but it would seem while he's on the hay only diet, would a neck sweat help get off some of the weight and help support the crest until he can lose weight? Just an idea.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

OK, here are pictures. I've braided what there is of his mane (and for an Icelandic, it doesn't seem like much) to lie on the side opposite the sag. As you can see, most of the time, his neck seems not too bad, but sometimes, it looks just awful. I'd really like it if we could move away from that look.

Do you think lots of backing up and lateral exercises might help with that? He doesn't know how to longe, so whatever we do will be with a halter and lead rope, or possibly a bridle and reins, from the ground, at least for a while.

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Nice looking guy! 
Do you know any history, age?? Ya... am noisy! ;O)

Seeing the last couple of photos, you might be past the point you can do anything about it. 
Just keep up what you are doing, braid his mane to the up hill side. And feed him grass hay, and Vitamin/minerals.
Lateral Flex might help, but at this point, I would not do any vertical Flexing, as it would have a good chance of making the issue worse.

Many Icelandic's don't have much of a mane or forelock or it is short. Dyfra's forelock is as short as your guys and Stjarna's mane and Forelock are very short, too.

Since I know he will have good care with you, am sure his mane will become thicker.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh dear. He must have been quite obese at one time. That is unfortunate. Wonder if he was one of the Extreme Icelandics. I think that a bunch of the first ones that went to the "slaughter lot" were quite heavy (thus having chosen to sell them to the meat guy). The one we got was one of the last ones and he was rather thin and underfed.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Falki has a long mane and forelock. I really need to get some current pictures of the guy. :smack


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

First off I am not a pony expert!!!! But I was wondering about putting some small fishing weights in the braids and then secure with a Sleezy? Just a thought. He is adorable!!!


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

jennigrey said:


> Oh dear. He must have been quite obese at one time. That is unfortunate. Wonder if he was one of the Extreme Icelandics. I think that a bunch of the first ones that went to the "slaughter lot" were quite heavy (thus having chosen to sell them to the meat guy). The one we got was one of the last ones and he was rather thin and underfed.


Yeah, he still is quite obese. I think he's losing weight, but slowly. He's on just grass hay at this point, with a few carrots for treats. Since you mentioned this, I've done some reading about the Extreme Icelandics. That sounds similar to his story. Here's what I know.

His dam was an imported mare. His breeder wound up with more horses than they could feed, so they sent a bunch to the kill pen. Two truckloads of horses were headed for Canada. One truck had a lot of Icelandics on it, and went across the border. The other truck had at least one Icelandic, mine, and maybe a couple more, plus other horses including one who was ill. That truck was turned back at the border, and this guy was put back in the kill pen. 

In the kill pen, evidently, they feed straight alfalfa to get the horses to gain weight. Also, I understand there is a minimum weight to ship a horse to Canada. Icelandics, being small, would probably have to be pretty fat to make that weight. In any event, he got VERY fat in the kill pen. The kill pen owner gave this horse to a friend. She kept him for a month or so, free-feeding him on local grass hay. She said he'd lost weight since she got him. Then I bought him and brought him home. 

So that's what I know about him, except that it appears he's had very, very little handling in his life. He's very green even on a lead rope, knows nothing about longeing, knows nothing about yielding to pressure either on the ground or while being ridden. I did jump on him before I bought him, bareback with a lead rope and halter. He is kind and calm, but so, so green. He didn't seem to know any cues at all.

Anyway, if you have any more information or ideas, I'd love to hear them.

Thanks! -Laura


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like he came from the Extreme Farm herd. Though I will tell you, these kinds of dumps from different breeders is quite common in the NW and western US.

I was the one that originally found out about it, and let the word out, so the Icelandic horse folks could help.

From what I heard, none of the Icelandic's went to Canada in Kill trucks. But there are lots of rumors running around.

Only a very few Icelandic's from EF were ever handled. The rest know nothing, and many at first were, as wild as a mustang.
Jennigrey has been taming down a nice little grey one. And she needs to update with pictures! ;O)

Anyway... you might want to join this group. They are folks that got together and have Icelandic's from the Extreme Farm.......
https://www.facebook.com/groups/InlandIcelandics/


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know anything about Icelandics, specifically, so I might be ignorant. However, the bottom line of weight loss for anything is that you have to burn up more calories than you consume. You don't say if he is fed grass hay free choice or if it is doled out to him in a controlled feeding. For an obese horse (or pony), they would be fed flakes of hay so I would have control over how much he gets. You also need to increase his exercise. Lots of hand walking would be appropriate for him. If you have another horse and could pony him that would be really great and a lot easier for you. He probably doesn't really need any grain either. Some horses can get a whiff of grain and gain weight.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Once they have gained weight on their crest, it is very hard to get it off again.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

You might have him checked for insulin resistance / cushings.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

If he came from Extreme, he probably has a microchip. All that the microchip will tell you is a number, but you might be able to cross-reference him in the documents on the Facebook group to learn about his parentage. If you're curious, that is. Maybe even get him registered.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I am feeding controlled amounts of local grass hay, and he does seem to be losing some weight.

My vet said to not let him lose too much weight or his crest would fall. Is that true? He said I should just be able to feel his ribs, but that seems kind of too fat, don't you think? 

Isn't there any way to make the crest shrink rather than fall over? When a cresty horse loses weight does the crest deflate and sag over more, or does the crest shrink and sag less? I want to get him back into decent shape, but I'm really worried I'll make his crest problem worse, and that would be bad for his future outlook in case I don't want to, or can't, keep him for the next 25 years.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

jennigrey said:


> Once they have gained weight on their crest, it is very hard to get it off again.


Ya for sure as that is pure fat in that neck. Hard to get rid of it. But if not the weight of the fat will "fall over" so put that good looking guy a a diet.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Once they get a crest, there is nothing any one can do to make it go away.

If he looses too much weight, the crest will still be there like the Vet said, and can even droop worse.

Icelandic's should have a layer of fat over their ribs. I need to press a little to feel their ribs.
If they loose too much weight, they will look like heavily milked Holstein cows. Their hips will stick out, first, before you can see their ribs.

I don't know if you remember when I brought in a rescue Icelandic mare, almost three years ago now. You could easily see her ribs, she has no muscle or fat over her spine, so her hide was just sitting over her spine, draping over her ribs. I good three finger drop. Her hips stuck way out. She was a body score of 1. Walking bag of bones and hide. 

As for selling, if he is well trained, even with a broken crest, you should be able to find him a good home.


----------

